# Speer Trophy Bonded Bear Claw???



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have read a lot of good things online and in the Lyman manual about this bullet, but it has apparently been discontinued?? Anyone know why? More importantly, is there a similar replacement in what they now offer? Anyone have a specific flavor they like in 7 mag?
Thanks for helping in my rehabilitation of this very addicting "hobby?"


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

The TBBC was replaced by the TBT "Trophy Bonded Tip" in certain calibers.

Although the TBBC had a good performance record on game, it suffered from frequent manufacturing defects, due to its design, that negatively impacted accuracy. (Voids in the core, varying jacket thickness, etc.) In addition, it was a fairly generic-looking bullet that had to compete with other manufacturers' bullets that looked high-tech.
So, Speer killed the "problem child" bullets (mainly under .35 caliber), and introduced the TBT in their place.

Some of the TBBCs under .35 caliber can still be found in factory ammunition, but nearly all (even above .35 caliber) have been discontinued as component bullets.


----------



## shedhorn (Dec 9, 2008)

They replaced them with the deep curl bullets. I haven't tried them but a few guys i know have used them and really like them as far as accuracy and terminal performance.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always shot the Hornady 162grn, BTSP in my 7mag. Never a walk away. Accurate and dependable.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

shedhorn said:


> They replaced them with the deep curl bullets. I haven't tried them but a few guys i know have used them and really like them as far as accuracy and terminal performance.


The Deep Curl is/was a new design, based on the plating process used for Gold Dots.
The basic bullets were developed for the Federal "Fusion" line, then improved for the Deep Curl line of ammo and components.

The TBBC and TBT bullets have/had a solid copper shank and bonded forward lead core.

Totally different animals.


----------

